# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Pour une poignée de 10 000 dollars de plus

## Emile Zoulou

10 000 dollars, c’est classe. Mais 10 000 dollars dans VOTRE poche, alors là, c’est carrément la super classe.

 Ca  tombe bien, Days of Wonder, la boîte qui publie des jeux de plateau et  notamment les aventuriers du rail, compte bien féter dignement ses 12  ans en avril 2012 (oui, c’est encore loin mais bon, on sera peut-être  tous morts d'ici là) en proposant un concours vous permettant de  remporter cette somme rondelette. Mais aussi et surtout la possibilité  d’avoir son nom inscrit sur les plateaux du jeu.
 Pour participer, il faudra faire preuve d’imagination et créer  votre  propre carte des Aventuriers du Rail. Tous les renseignements sont  donnés sur cette page, vous avez jusqu’au 15 avril 2011, alors bonne  chance à tous.
http://www.daysofwonder.com/tickettoride/fr/contest


   Petit Rappel  Je profite de cette news pour vous rappeler que vous avez la possibilité de faire partager à la communauté de Canard PC vos propres actus, et de participer à la vie de canardpc.com. 
Il faut pour cela vous rendre sur la page de saisie de news, dans la colonne de droite sur la page d'accueil. Une fois votre news validée et prête à la diffusion, elle sera soumise à l'équipe de modération pour validation finale. Et voilà.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Nonok

La classe cette interface de news.

----------


## xheyther

Les aventurier du rail est un jeu G-É-N-I-A-L, pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas (et que ça intéresse les jeux de plateau). Les règles sont simples sans être simpliste et rapide à expliquer aux invités pour faire une ou deux parties après le repas (en finissant la bouteille de vin  ::wub::  ou en buvant le café). On peut se faire des coups de pute tout en planifiant une stratégie. Bref mon jeu préféré du moment !

----------


## Gring

Jean Luc Delarue, c'était un aventurier du rail non? Z'avez vu où ça l'a mené?

----------


## Narushima

> Jean Luc Delarue, c'était un aventurier du rail non? Z'avez vu où ça l'a mené?


http://instantrimshot.com/index.php?...shot&play=true

Sinon, j'ai jamais joué au jeu de plateau, mais dans le même genre il y a TransSib, téléchargeable là.

----------


## Noirdesir

Pas mal les aventuriers du rail mais loin d'être mon jeu préféré...  Je trouve un colons de catane bien plus profond et fourni en coups de putes.

----------


## Lasombras

> Pas mal les aventuriers du rail mais loin d'être mon jeu préféré...  Je trouve un colons de catane bien plus profond et fourni en coups de putes.


Heu, aucun des deux ne sont fourni en "coup de putes".

Aventurier du Rail : 
- Tiens, je bloque ton chemin.
- Bon, ben t'as perdu un tour, la possibilité de faire le chemin le plus long. En attendant, je passe juste à côté.
Voila le seul "mauvais coup" que tu peux faire.

Colons de Catane :
- Tiens, je te pique une carte et bloque ta zone car j'ai fait un 7 !
Et éventuellement, tu peux avoir la chance de passer par là et pourrir une route la plus longue.
Tu peux aussi ne pas faire d'echange et jouer dans ton coin. Ce qui se fait beaucoup en tournoi. Mais alors le jeu devient un jeu de hasard sans saveur.


J'appelle pas vraiment ça un gameplay "fourni en coup de pute".

Par contre, Les aventurier du rails : Edition Marklin apporte le transport de passager qui permet de piquer les passagers aux autres et ajoute une dimension de prise de risque.

Maintenant, les aventuriers du rail n'est pas dans mon top 5
Brass
Caylus
Agricola
Colons de Catane
Puerto Rico

----------

